# My first angry reader letter!



## workingauthor (Jan 27, 2008)

Someone disliked one of my restaurant reviews enough to write me about it! What an awesome feeling! Check it out.

A Letter to the Writer RE: Spaggi’s Review | WORKING AUTHOR


----------



## Industrial (Jan 27, 2008)

It's humorous how this person criticizes you for your opinions yet he is just as eager and obstinate in his.


----------



## workingauthor (Jan 28, 2008)

I think my review is actually quite fair.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 28, 2008)

He probably has a stake in the restraunt, or lives close by since he doesn't like you calling the area shody.  Not sure why he'd criticize you as blind...maybe tasteless (pun) or something.
And what kind of douche puts M.D. after his name in a letter like that?  Poor bastard must be very insecure.


----------



## JohnN (Jan 28, 2008)

At least someone is reading!


----------



## StephenP2003 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Secondly, the area in certainly NOT unsavory although I shall  agree it is within a strip mall._



At least you agree on the physical location of the restaurant!


----------



## smilinghelps (Jan 28, 2008)

His letter cracked me up!  I would imagine that he would begrudge a patient for going somewhere else for a second opinion.  He sounds very insecure to me.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't understand what -is- savory about a location in a strip mall, behind a Del Taco >.>.


----------

